# Digital control of an analog locomotive



## Aleksandar (2 mo ago)

Hello everyone.

I have 2 old analog locomotives from my childhood, and recently I returned to this hobby and got myself a digital Piko starter set with a "Piko SmartControl Light" controller.

I've done some reading on the net, and I see that basic control of analog locomotives is actually possible with a digital controller (and that address 0 is usually the default for controlling an analog locomotive).

But this Piko controller has no pre-programmed 0 address at all, and I can't find a way to set any address to control the analog locomotive. The analog locomotive just sits still on the track and hums.

What to do?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't know anything about a Piko controller but
you should be aware that a DC loco on an AC
track (DCC) can be damaged if permitted to sit
idle. Your operating manual should provide
an answer to your question.

Don


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

DCC alternates the polarity on the track such that the time between polarity reversals represent bits in a message packet. normally the average DC voltage is zero which won't drive a DC (analog) locomotive. but it can also stretch pulses so the average DC is either more positive or negative to control a single DC loco. 

the polarity reversals during the non-stretched periods rapidly change the direction of the motor at full voltage which just results in heat that can damage the loco.

i would suggest a pulse width modulated (PWM) throttle (such as this) which are efficient and will provide better low speed performance


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

yes, it's usually address 0 on the DCC set that will control ONE DC loco, two if they are 'double headed' .. it's usually not recommended for the reasons that @gregc mentioned ..


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I saw nothing in the instruction manual about operating a DC locomotive with this digital set. No address information or operating information.

I would keep your locomotives off of the track and buy a DCC locomotive the PIKO system was designed to operate.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

At one time over the past decade-to-fifteen years, only some systems' literature included instructions for running DC locomotives on DCC-powered rails. Digitrax was among those whose manual included such instructions. So not all systems have the capacity by design or by limitations of one kind or another.

If your system cannot produce the Add '00', then it cannot operate a simple DC motor using DCC signals. Have you contacted the manufacturer/importer to follow up? Might be worth a shot.

I take it that you are new to the idea, and that you haven't experienced it previously...? If so, you won't find it a particularly rewarding experience. I have tried it exactly once, about 15 years ago, and it was a bust. The DC motor and its connecting drive makes all sorts of groans and sings as it gets changing frequencies of pulses to make it do what you want it to do. If you have other sound-emitting locomotives on DCC, your DC/analog locomotive will now have sound....and it won't be pretty.

One final caution: do not leave the DC/analog locomotive idle on the same powered rails as other DCC locomotives for more than a couple of minutes. The motors heat up with the alternating polarity and are likely to get so hot as to damage the locomotive. Instead, move the locomotive for as long as you can stand the experience...just don't let it sit there.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Aleksandar said:


> .... The analog locomotive just sits still on the track and hums.
> 
> What to do?


Wait till it burns out, then buy a DCC equipped locomotive.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It's only a matter of time until the magic smoke comes out.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

If you really want to run it on your layout for sentimental reasons, (which I totally understand) then you will need to add decoders to the locomotives. May not be easy, but should be doable.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Aleksandar said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have 2 old analog locomotives from my childhood, and recently I returned to this hobby and got myself a digital Piko starter set with a "Piko SmartControl Light" controller.
> 
> ...


You can run some locos on address zero (0) using a digital controller, but as others have mentioned it really depends on the motor in these analog locos as to how well they would perform. A cost effective solution would be to re-motor or at least add a DCC controller to your locos. Your local model railroading store should be able to help you find someone that can re-motor a loco and add DCC.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

No matter if the controller says it can control a DC only loco, its only marginal and then only if the loco is moving. once stopped you're back to the motor getting rapid full forward/full reverse 15 volt pulses that will fry the motor if left on the track. Do DC or DCC, forget about trying to do both! Even the DPDT switch between DC and DCC to the track will eventually just lead to smoke and tears.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

[QUOTE="Lemonhawk, post: 2659700, mem] its only marginal and then only if the loco is moving. once stopped you're back to the motor getting rapid full forward/full reverse 15 volt pulses that will fry the motor if left on the track. 
[/QUOTE]
actually there is very little difference between stopped, and normal running , the motor still receives full voltage in both directions, one way will be slightly longer in duration because of the zero stretching, but still full voltage both ways ..
some motors [read mostly older and coreless] are more susceptible to this rapid reversal of motor voltage ..


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I’m going to take a leap here and say there is a reason that DCC companies do not proudly advertise or brag that their systems may/are capable of this. I don’t know of any that actively recommend it. It’s not a wide spread practice.

Can you do it? Yeah. You can also use a barbecue grill inside your house. Lol But it’s not going to be recommended by anybody. For a reason. Maybe 2 or 3.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

That cherished "old locomotive" from your childhood is probably best left on a shelf, or on [non-operating] display on the layout.

Or... take the time and trouble to convert it to dcc ... IF such a conversion is possible or practicable.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Or convert to an unpowered unit.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Might help to know what locomotives they are? Then we would be better able to suggest options.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Go ahead and install DCC decoders in these old locos.
It's not a difficult job. The decoder is hardly bigger than
half a stick of gum. It comes with several color coded
wires. It's manual tells you where each goes. You will
need a soldering iron. Decoders run around 20.00
each. Go with Digitrax or NEC models with 1-1/2 or
2 amp capability for best results.

One major caution. Make sure than neither motor tab
or light tab touches the frame.

Don


----------

